# سؤال حول التجسد



## ConfusedMan (5 مايو 2010)

سلام المسيح 
لدي استفسار اتعبني جدا اخوتي حقا اتعبني و لم اجد له حلا 

نحن نؤمن ان لاهوت اللابن هو نفسه لاهوت الاب هو نفسه لاهوت الروح القدس 
و عندما نقول ان اقنوم الكلمة تجسد هذا لايعني انه انفصل عن الاقنومين الاخرين فالاله لايتجزء فهو واحد و كامل
اذن اذا كان الجوهر الالهي هو نفسه جوهر الثلاثة اقانيم و هم غير منفصلين اذن فالتجسد شمل الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس الذي هو الله 
و بهذا فان الثلاثة اقانيم تجسدوا لانه في الانجيل مكتوب ان الله ظهر في الجسد و الله هو الثلاثة اقانيم اذن الثلاثة اقانيم ظهروا في الجسد

ارجوا المساعدة لقد اثرت علي هذه المشكلة جدا 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (9 مايو 2010)

الأخ العزيز ConfusedMan
دعنا نأخذ الأمور بالتدريج.

نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد في لاهوته، فالاب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد في اللاهوت
نحن أيضاً نؤمن ان التجسد لم يُسبب انفصال اقنوم الأبن عن الجوهر الإلهي الواحد و بالتالي عدم إنفصال عن الأقانيم.

نحن أيضاً نؤمن أن الخلاص مثلاً تدخل فيه الله بكل أقانيمه، فالاب بدأ الخلق و الفداء و الابن افتدى الخليقة و الروح القدس يُجدد و يطبق الفداء على المؤمنين.
فهناك فرق في كل عمل يقوم به اي اقنوم في الثالوث الاقدس.

أعتقد ما يُحيرك هو المبدأ الخاطئ الذي يفترض وجود الأقانيم في مكان واحد من نظرة فيزيائية، لكن هذا الشئ لا ينطبق على الله. فليس معنى ان الله غير منفصل معناه انه الاقانيم متواجدة في نفس المكان في كل وقت و مكان! لا فالله ليس له كتلة او حجم لكي يُفكر به بهذه الطريقة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مايو 2010)

سلام و نعمه اخي الكريم

انا ايضا كنت اجدها مشكله لكي افهم ذلك الامر

و لكني قراءت جزء من كتاب حل لي المشكله نوعا ما و كتبت عن الجزء دا موضوع في المنتدي و علي مدونتي:

ساضعه لك

*قال شيخ(ان كان كل ملء الاهوت  قد حل في السيد المسيح جسديا كقول الرسول,فلا نقبل زرع الشياطين الانجاس  عندما يقولون لنا: انكم اذا صحتم باسم يسوع المسيح فلستم تدعون الآب و  الروح القدس . لانهم يفعلون ذلك مكرا منهم لكي يمنعونا من الدعاء بالاسم  الحلو الذي لربنا يسوع المسيح , لعلمهم انه بدون هذا الاسم لا و لن يوجد  خلاص البتة, كقول الرسول بطرس: انه ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء اعطي للانسان به  ينبغي ان نخلص , و نحن نؤمن ايمانا كاملا بأننا اذا دعونا باسم ربنا يسوع  انما ندعو الآب و الابن و الروح القدس , لاننا لا نقبل البتة فرقا و لا  انقساما في الاهوت ,و نؤمن ايضا ان ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الواسطة الذي به  يحصل الناس علي الدنو من الله و الحديث معه , كقول الرسول :و في هذة الايام  كلمنا في ابنه).


لذلك فالسيد المسيح حل به كل ملء الاهوت جسديا 


كل ملء الاهوت تعني لاهوت الله كله



اتمني ان اكون قد ساعدتك اخي

سلام و نعمه
*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (10 مايو 2010)

"الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى  هو فى حضن الآب هو  خبّر" (يو1: 18) .​
عزيزي ConfusedMan سؤالك مهم  واجابته باختصار 
 يجب عليك ان تميز بين الاقانيم الثلاثة وفهمها بشكل اكثر 
لقد تجسد الابن دون أن يتجسد الآب ولا الروح القدس ولكن لم  ينفصل عن الآب ولا عن الروح القدس فى تجسده.

الاقانيم الثلاثة لاتستطيع الفصل بينهم من ناحية الزمان والمكان ولكن لكل منهم عمله فالتجسد مهمة اقنوم الابن وليس الاب او الروح القدس 
 مثال مقتبس لتوضيح الفكرة لديك 
·  الفكر مثلاً هو التعبير الصادق عن العقل، وهو صورة العقل  غير المنظور. ولذلك فالمسيح باعتباره هو كلمة الله وصورة الله غير  المنظور، هو الذى تجسد ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة  وحقاً (يو 1 : 14) وبهذا يكون الله قد كلمنا فى ابنه (عب1: 2).
*· *وعلى نفس المثال فإن ولادة الفكر من العقل لا تعنى  انفصاله عن العقل. فالفكر يولَد من العقل دون أن يخرج منه، ويخرج من العقل  دون أن ينفصل عنه. الفكر ممكن يولَد ولا يخرج وممكن يخرج ولا ينفصل.. فقول  السيد المسيح "خرجت من عند الآب" (يو16: 28) يقصد أن "الكلمة صار جسداً"  (يو1: 14) أى أن "الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى3: 16).
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك 
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## tawfik jesus (10 مايو 2010)

بأنتظارك...
ان لم تستطع فهم الامر بعد فأنا عندي رد حلو لك  تفهم كل الامور ببساطة


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخوتي على الردود و لكن كما تعرفون انه ليس من السهل فهم عدة جوانب في الدراسة الاهوتية 
انا قرات في احدى المنتديات ان الابن (الكلمة)هو جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و بهذا فان الاب هو ايضا جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و كذلك الروح القدس 
و هذا يفسر مثلا تدخل الثلاثة اقانيم في اي فعل,  فاقنوم الكلمة يخلق بارادة الاب و الروح القدس يعطي حياة لهذا المخلوق اذن فمعجزة لعازر مثلا تفسر ان كل اقنوم يتكون من جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم  فكلمة المسيح بارادة الاب سمعها الروح القدس و اقام لعازر و هذا يفسر ان كل اقنوم له القدرة على كل اعمال الله لانه الله و يتكون من جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم 
اتمنى ان تكون فكرتي واضحة  فهذا ماستنتجته
الرب يبارككم


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

طبعا اخي الحبيب انا محتاج الى كل الاخوة واي رد سيفيدني اكثر و يوضح لي  عدة مفاهيم 
 سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 مايو 2010)

> انا قرات في احدى المنتديات ان الابن (الكلمة)هو جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و بهذا فان الاب هو ايضا جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و كذلك الروح القدس


هذا الكلام خاطئ بنسبة 100 % 

الثالوث المسيحى هو .
الله هو الاب والابن والروح القدس .

فالله نسميه بالآب عندما نتكلم عن الله الذى لا يرى
فالله نسميه بالابن عندما نتكلم عن الله الذى ظهر لنا فى صورة نستطيع ان نراها نحن .
فالله نسميه بالروح القدس عندما نتكلم عن الله كروح يحل على الانبياء وعلى المؤمنين .

الله ظهر فى الجسد . اى أخذ جسدا .. ولو كنا نريد ان نتكلم بصورة دقيقة فنستطيع ان نقول ان الله الابن قد ظهر فى صورة انسان نستطيع نحن البشر ان نراه ونتفاعل معه.

نحن نقول ان الاب والابن والروح القدسهم لاهوت واحد لاله واحد . الاختلاف فقط هو فى التعيين .

مثال بسيط .
تخيل معى مثلث أ ب ج . مثلث ذهب ومتساوى الاضلاع .
لو رأينا من الزاوية أ ومدينا هذا المثلث للنهاية .. لرأينا ان المثلث داخل كله فى المساحة
لو رأينا من الزاوية ب ومدينا هذا المثلث للنهاية .. لرأينا ان المثلث داخل كله فى المساحة
لو رأينا من الزاوية ج ومدينا هذا المثلث للنهاية .. لرأينا ان المثلث داخل كله فى المساحة

لنغير بعض المسميات فى هذا المثلث .
لو اعتبرنا ( مجازا ) ان مساحة هذا المثلث هو اللاهوت الالهى الغير محدود
لو اعتبرنا ان الزاوية أ هو الاب .. الزاوية ب هو الابن .. الزاوية ج هو الروح القدس.

فلو نظرنا من ناحية الاب ( الزاوية أ ) لرأينا ان مساحة المثلث كلها تدخل معنا.
فلو نظرنا من ناحية الابن ( الزاوية ب ) لرأينا ان مساحة المثلث كلها تدخل معنا.
فلو نظرنا من ناحية الروح القدس ( الزاوية ج ) لرأينا ان مساحة المثلث كلها تدخل معنا.

فمساحة المثلث مشتركة باختلاف الزاوية .
فلاهوت الله الغير محدود هو واحد بالنسبة للاب والابن والروح القدس .

من هو المسيح .
المسيح هو الزاوية ب ولكن قد وضعنا على هذة الزاوية الذهبية مادة من النحاس .
فنحن لا نستطيع الا ان نرى مادة النحاس فى الزاوية فقط ولا نستطيع ان نرى الزاوية ب الذهبية والتى هى تحت مادة النحاس .

المسيح هو الله وبتفصيل اكتر فهو اقنوم الابن وقد اخذ جسد اى حجاب .. لا نستطيع ان نرى اللاهوت الكامل من خلال جسد المسيح ( فكما قال الله لموسى : لا يستطيع احد ان يرانى ويعيش )  و لكن بالطبع تعرفنا على لاهوته الكامل من خلال  المسيح نفسه باعلانه.

فى المعمودية :
تعمد المسيح فانشقت السماء وظهر صوت من السماء وهو يقول هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت وظهر روح الله مثل حمامة .
وهذا لكى نفهم ان الله الذى اخذ جسدا ( حجاب ) فهو الله نفسه الذى فى السماء وهو الله الذى حل على الانبياء الابرار لكتابة كلمة الله .

لا انفصال بين الاقانيم فهى كما رأينا ( كزوايا مثلث واحد ) . فى المسيح نحن رأينا زاوية واحده وهذا لا يعنى ان لاهوت الله محدود فى المسيح . فاللاهوت غير محدود. والاقانيم مشتركة معا فى نفس اللاهوت ( كمساحة المثلث ) . ولكن الاختلاف بين الاقانيم يبقى فى التعيين ( فمثلا الزاوية ب فقط هى لها القدرة على اخذ حجاب لكى ما يستطيع الله ان يتعامل معنا مباشرة )

اتمنى اكون ساعدتك.


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

[font=&quot]شكرا على الرد اخي  ابن الملك [/font]​ [font=&quot]انا لم ادعي اني اعرف و لكني استنتجت هذا بفهمي البسيط [/font]​ [font=&quot]انا عندما قلت ان كل من الاب والابن و الروح القدس يتكون من جوهر و ثلاث اقانيم فانا اقصد ان كل منهم هو الله و اكدت على حقيقة واحدة هي الوهية كل اقنوم و و جود ثلاثة اقانيم فقط و خاصة قدرة كل اقنوم [/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد استفدت كثيرا من ردك [/font]​ [font=&quot]لكن مشكلتي الاساسية تتمحور في سؤالين [/font]​ [font=&quot]ماهو اللاهوت و ماهي الطبيعة التي يشترك فيه الثلاثة اقانيم [/font] ?[font=&quot]هل هي صفات مشتركة فقط ام شيء اخر [/font] ?[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]اما اسؤال الثاني فهو مثلا معجزة لعازر نعلم ان الروح القدس هو الاقنوم الذي يعطي الحياة  [/font]​ [font=&quot]فهل كان تدخل الروح القدس  من خارج جسد المسيح باقامة لعازر[/font] ?[font=&quot] و طبعا هذا بكلمة المسيح  و ارادة الاب فهو عمل الهي واحد بتدخل الثلاثة اقانيم[/font]​ [font=&quot]سلام و نعمة [/font]​


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

اسف على حجم الكتابة سوف انسخ الرد من جديد ​


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

[font=&quot]شكرا على الرد اخي  ابن  الملك [/font]​ [font=&quot]انا لم  ادعي اني اعرف و لكني استنتجت هذا بفهمي البسيط [/font]​ [font=&quot]انا عندما قلت ان كل من الاب والابن و  الروح القدس يتكون من جوهر و ثلاث اقانيم فانا اقصد ان كل منهم هو الله و  اكدت على حقيقة واحدة هي الوهية كل اقنوم و و جود ثلاثة اقانيم فقط و خاصة  قدرة كل اقنوم [/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد  استفدت كثيرا من ردك [/font]​ [font=&quot]لكن مشكلتي الاساسية تتمحور في سؤالين [/font]​ [font=&quot]ماهو اللاهوت و ماهي الطبيعة التي  يشترك فيه الثلاثة اقانيم [/font] ?[font=&quot]هل هي صفات  مشتركة فقط ام شيء اخر [/font] ?​ [font=&quot]اما اسؤال الثاني فهو مثلا معجزة لعازر نعلم ان الروح  القدس هو الاقنوم الذي يعطي الحياة  [/font]​ [font=&quot]فهل كان تدخل الروح القدس  من خارج جسد المسيح باقامة  لعازر[/font] ?[font=&quot] و طبعا هذا بكلمة المسيح  و ارادة  الاب فهو عمل الهي واحد بتدخل الثلاثة اقانيم[/font]​ [font=&quot]سلام و نعمة [/font]​


----------



## My Rock (10 مايو 2010)

confusedman قال:


> انا قرات في احدى المنتديات ان الابن (الكلمة)هو جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و بهذا فان الاب هو ايضا جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم و كذلك الروح القدس



معلومة غير صحيحة.
الاقنوم ليس جوهر الله. جوهر الله هو لاهوته و ليس أحد اقانيمه.


----------



## My Rock (10 مايو 2010)

confusedman قال:


> [font=&quot]لكن مشكلتي الاساسية تتمحور في سؤالين [/font]​ [font=&quot]ماهو اللاهوت و ماهي الطبيعة التي  يشترك فيه الثلاثة اقانيم [/font] ?[font=&quot]هل هي صفات  مشتركة فقط ام شيء اخر [/font] ?​ [font=&quot]اما اسؤال الثاني فهو مثلا معجزة لعازر نعلم ان الروح  القدس هو الاقنوم الذي يعطي الحياة  [/font]​ [font=&quot]فهل كان تدخل الروح القدس  من خارج جسد المسيح باقامة  لعازر[/font] ?[font=&quot] و طبعا هذا بكلمة المسيح  و ارادة  الاب فهو عمل الهي واحد بتدخل الثلاثة اقانيم[/font]​ [font=&quot]سلام و نعمة [/font]​



اللاهوت هو جوهر الله القدوس. الأقانيم ليست منفصلة او مجزءة لنقول هذا له صفة و ذلك له صفة اخرى. الاقانيم مشتركة في الجوهر الواحد.
سؤالك الثاني يؤكد من جديد فهمك ان عدم الأنفصال هو تواجد في مكان او حيز واحد و هو شئ غير صحيح فالله ليس له كتلة فيزيائية لتطبيق عليه هذا الكلام. لا يحتاج الروح القدس ان يكون بقرب العازر ليُحييه.
المسيح أحيا بكلمته و الروح القدس اكمل بروحه المحيي. فالمسيح نطق و الروح القدس أحيا، لكن هذا لا يشترط تواجد فيزيائي فهذه القوانين لا تنطبق على الله.
بساطة نحن نؤمن ان طبيعة المسيح اللاهوتية هي نفس جوهر الاب و الروح القدس. فالمسيح هو الكلمة المتجسد و بهذا نعني اقنوم الابن، الكلمة و ليس غيره.


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرد اخي ماي روك 
لقد فهمت ان اقنوم الكلمة اي الابن فقط هو الذي تجسد و ليس الاب او الروح القدس 
و مع ذلك هم ليسوا منفصلين و لهم جوهر واحد 
وان المسيح هو اقنوم واحد فقط و واحد مع الاب و الروح القدس في الجوهر و ليس جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم 
وان اي عمل من الاقانيم لابد ان يكون فيه التدخل من الثلاثة اقانيم و لكن ليس بشرط ان يكونوا في نفس المكان 
 اتمنى ان يكون هذا صحيحا?
سؤال اخير 
نحن لانقصد ان جوهر الله هو روح الله صحيح?
لم افهم بالضبط معنى انهم واحد في الجوهر الاهوتي , يعني ماذا نقصد بالجوهر الاهوتي


----------



## ConfusedMan (10 مايو 2010)

اريد فقط اعادة صياغة هذه الجملة 

'وان اي عمل من الاقانيم لابد ان يكون فيه التدخل من الثلاثة اقانيم و لكن  ليس بشرط ان يكونوا في نفس المكان'
انا اقصد 
وان اي عمل من احد الاقانيم لابد ان يكون فيه التدخل من الثلاثة اقانيم و لكن  ليس بشرط ان يكونوا في نفس المكان
سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 مايو 2010)

> وان المسيح هو اقنوم واحد فقط و واحد مع الاب و الروح القدس في الجوهر و ليس جوهر و ثلاثة اقانيم


لو عايز نتكلم بدقة ..
فالمسيح هو اقنوم الابن المتجسد .. وليس اقنوم فى حد ذاته . ( اتمنى تكون فهمتنى )
فمنذ الاذل كان اقنوم الابن موجود . و فى الايام الاخيرة اخذ جسدا . 


> نحن لانقصد ان جوهر الله هو روح الله صحيح?
> لم افهم بالضبط معنى انهم واحد في الجوهر الاهوتي , يعني ماذا نقصد بالجوهر الاهوتي


جوهر الله اى لاهوت الله اى القدرة اللهية .. والجوهر هو واحد .. اللاهوت واحد .. لان ببساطة الله واحد.
الله روح . فروح الله هو الله نفسه.


> وان اي عمل من احد الاقانيم لابد ان يكون فيه التدخل من الثلاثة اقانيم و لكن ليس بشرط ان يكونوا في نفس المكان
> سلام و نعمة


عندما نتكلم عن الله.. اذن نترك الكلام عن المكان .. لان خالق الكون غير محدود ولا يحده مكان .. 
فهل لاهوت المسيح كان موجود فى المسيح فقط .؟؟
طبعا لا فلاهوت اقنوم الابن هو موجود فى كل مكان . وهو مساوى للاهوت الاب و الروح القدس ..
لان كما قلنا .. فالله واحد اذن اللاهوت واحد.

لا تعتبر ان الاقانيم اجزاء .
الاقانيم هى تفاصيل تزيد علمنا بالله الواحد .


----------



## ConfusedMan (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرد اخي ابن الملك 
ارجوكم تحملوني قليلا 
لقد استوعبت فكرة التجسد و الاقانيم و الوحدة في الجوهر لكن مازال لدي سؤال  و قد اردت ان اساله منذ وقت طويل 
 هل وقت المعمودية عند نزول الروح القدس على الابن المتجسد صوت الاب من السماء هو عن طريق اقنوم الكلمة ?
سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 مايو 2010)

> هل وقت المعمودية عند نزول الروح القدس على الابن المتجسد صوت الاب من السماء هو عن طريق اقنوم الكلمة ?


اسمحلى اعيد جزء مهم وهيفدنا هنا .
يوجد لاهوت واحد . وهو الله الواحد .
كما قلنا الاقانيم مرتبطة ببعض كزوايا مثلث واحد ..
اقنوم الابن ( لو اعتبرناه زاوية مجازا ) فلاهوته مساوى للاهوت الاب والروح القدس .

فى المعمودية .
اللاهوت الذى فى اقنوم الابن هو نفس اللاهوت الذى فى اقنوم الروح القدس الذى ظهر على هيئة حمامة وهو نفس اللاهوت لاقنوم الاب الذى تكلم من السماء.

بمعنى اخر .
الله الآخذ جسدا ( المسيح ) .. ظهر فى صورة حمامة وتكلم من السماء فى نفس الوقت .


ولكن عندما نريد ان نتكلم بشئ من التفصيل ..
نقول .

اللاهوت الذى فى المسيح هو لاهوت الابن ( اى الله الذى اظهر نفسه بشكل نستطيع نحن البشر ان نراه ) وهو لاهوت الله الواحد

واللاهوت الذى ظهر على هيئة حمامة هو لاهوت الروح القدس . ( اى الله الذى هو حى بروحه ) وهو لاهوت الله الواحد

واللاهوت الذى تكلم من السماء هو لاهوت الاب . ( اى الله الذى هو لا يرى ) وهو لاهوت الله الواحد 


لاهوت الاب هو لاهوت الابن هو لاهوت الروح القدس . وهو لاهوت الله الواحد .

ضع فى فكرك دائما . ان الاقانيم هى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد اعلنها لنا بنفسه .


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على الرد لكن مشكلتي ليست في الاهوت مشكلتي هي هل تم التكلم من السماء من طرف الاب عن طريق اقنوم الابن ام لا ? و بالطبع مع العلم ان جوهرهما واحد


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

انت من اسمك باين عليك اللخبطة اساسا
فلا داعي لهذه اللخبطة يعني....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بتقول مشكلتى ليست فى اللاهوت والموضوع كله يدور عن اللاهوت اساسا!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ما علينا ...

يا عمنا المتلخبط 
الكلمة اللى هى الابن او الاقنوم التاني اللى هى الله
*موجود فى كل مكان*
دى طبيعة الاقنوم التاني لان الله له طبيعة واحدة...
فمش معقولة تبقي انت عاوز تحصر اقنوم الابن في جسد المسيح فقط؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

يعني لما  الله يتكلم نقول علي هذا الفعل الحي اقنوم الابن
وهذا الوجود للذات هو اقنوم الاب
فلما تقول الله تكلم... يبقى ده *فعل اقنوم الابن*
ايه المشكلة بقي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندك مشكلة فى الوجود ولا فى الفعل يا سيد متلخبط؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها قول.....


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

انا اقصد ان مشكلتي ليست في الاهوت , فقط في هذه النقطة
 اي مع ان لهم نفس الجوهر اقنوم الاب هو الذي تكلم(بواسطة اقنوم الابن) من السماء و الذي كان في الماء ايضا اليس كذلك ? اريد فقط تاكيد فهمي انا لم اقل ان هذا خطا 
 و انا لم احصر اقنوم الابن في الجسد كما قلت انت, انا فقط اسال 

ثانيا مع كل احترامي لك اسلوبك قاسي في الرد اخي 
فنحن اخوة في الرب و اذا احتاج احدنا للمساعدة نفرح بذلك و نقوم بالمساعدة بطريقة تناسب اولاد الله  لا للاستهزاء بالاخر 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

مهو الواضح انك مش عارف يعني ايه لاهوت...
انت بتتكلم دلوقتى على اللاهوت....
هو الموضوع ده من اوله لاخره عن اللاهوت ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سواء لاهوت الابن او لاهوت الاب....
لانه لاهوت واحد فى النهاية....

(و الذي كان في الماء ايضا اليس كذلك ? )
ما احنا عمالين نقولك....
*الابن فى كل مكااااااااااااان*
الواضح انك مش متقبل الكلام ده
هو موجود فى الماء وموجود فى السماء وموجود فى كل حتة....
ده ايمان كل المسيحيين ان الله موجود فى كل مكان....

(فنحن اخوة في الرب)
لا معلش سوري يعني انا معرفكش....
وفى مسلمين كتير بيدخلوا باسامي مسيحية اساسا
فعندهم الكذب والتقية حلال....

وبعدين سواء مسيحي او مسلم متهمنيش كتير....
لان اخواتى هم الناس كلها مش هحب ناس بعينها......
يعني هحبك هحبك برضو هههههههههه


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

وباعتذر عن اسلوب الاستهزاء
معلش انا بحاول اتمالك نفسي شوية
ههههههههه


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

لا ياحبيبي انا كنت مسلم صحيح و لكني مسيحي الان و اشكر الرب 
و ليس لي اي داعي للكذب فانا مؤمن بالتجسد و الصلب و الفداء و القيامة و ليست من اخلاق ابناء الله الكذب او النفاق او الغضب او الاستهزاء ايضا 
ثانيا مش مهم اني اعرفك او تعرفني لاننا اخوة في الرب 
مع اننا كاولاد الله لابد ان نفكر في النية الحسنة قبل النية السيئة يعني اذا قا احد شيء منقولش انو بيكذب 
لان الرب قال لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا 
و ملاحظة صغيرة الحب ليس فقط بالكلام بل بالقلب و الفعل 
لكن معليش 
الرب يملا قلبك سلام و نعمة 
وانا طبعا مسامحك فقط قلت لك اننا اخوة و يجب المعاملة باحترام و محبة بين بعضنا و ليس باستهزاء او تكبر 
بالنسبة لموضوعنا 
نعم كل هذا الكلام هو كلام في الاهوت و لكن يمكن انك لم تفهم سؤالي جيدا 
انا النقطة التي ركزت عليها هي تكلم الاب بواسطة اقنوم الابن 
لان ان قال لي احد ان الاب و حدة كاقنوم يستطيع الكلام و حي فهذا  يعني انه بتكلم بتدخل الاقنومين الاخرين لان الله واحد و كامل  و نفس الشيء بانسبة للاقنومين الاخرين فكل اقنوم لم اعماله و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر 
هذا فقط ماردت تاكيده و سؤاله


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

'لان ان قال لي احد ان الاب و حدة كاقنوم يستطيع الكلام و حي فهذا  يعني انه  بتكلم بتدخل الاقنومين الاخرين لان الله واحد و كامل  و نفس الشيء بانسبة  للاقنومين الاخرين فكل اقنوم لم اعماله و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر'

اقصد ان 

'لانه ان قال لي احد ان الاب و حده كاقنوم يستطيع الكلام و حي فهذا  يعني  انه يتكلم بتدخل الاقنومين الاخرين لان الله واحد و كامل  و نفس الشيء بانسبة  للاقنومين الاخرين فكل اقنوم له اعماله و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر'

اسف على بعض الاخطاء 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

'لانه ان قال لي احد ان الاب و حده كاقنوم يستطيع الكلام و حي فهذا  يعني   انه يتكلم و حي بتدخل الاقنومين الاخرين لان الله واحد و كامل  و نفس الشيء  بانسبة  للاقنومين الاخرين فكل اقنوم له اعماله و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر'

اسف من جديد
سلام و نعمة


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

confusedman قال:


> لا ياحبيبي انا كنت مسلم صحيح و لكني مسيحي الان و اشكر الرب
> و ليس لي اي داعي للكذب فانا مؤمن بالتجسد و الصلب و الفداء و القيامة و ليست من اخلاق ابناء الله الكذب او النفاق او الغضب او الاستهزاء ايضا
> ثانيا مش مهم اني اعرفك او تعرفني لاننا اخوة في الرب
> مع اننا كاولاد الله لابد ان نفكر في النية الحسنة قبل النية السيئة يعني اذا قا احد شيء منقولش انو بيكذب
> ...




لا كده...
انا اسف فعلا....
يا ريت تصليلي عشان ربنا يسامحني ويرفع عني


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

معليش اخي 
انا مسامحك 
و طبعا راح صلي عشانك ليملا الرب قلبك سلام و نعمة ويسامحك
 و مادام نيتك صادقة ربنا سامحك


----------



## الروح النارى (12 مايو 2010)

ConfusedMan قال:


> 'لانه ان قال لي احد ان الاب و حده كاقنوم يستطيع الكلام و حي فهذا يعني انه يتكلم و حي بتدخل الاقنومين الاخرين لان الله واحد و كامل و نفس الشيء بانسبة للاقنومين الاخرين فكل اقنوم له اعماله و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر'
> 
> اسف من جديد
> سلام و نعمة


 

*أخى المحبوب ConfusedMan*

*أنت بتسأل عن علاقة الأقانيم ببعضها*

*مدام هم جوهر واحد *

*الأب هو الله*
*الأبن هو الله*
*الروح القدس هو الله*

*ما يفعله الأب  يفعلة الأبن يفعلة الروح القدس*

*الأقانيم الثلاثة مشتركون فى الفعل*​


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرد اخي الروح الناري 
ارجوك او اي الاخوة لدي سؤال سالته من قبل و لكني اريد ان اساله ايضا لاني لم افهم الاجابة جيدا 

الله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و هم واحد في الجوهر 

اذن اذا قلنا ان الاب هو الله  اذن فالاب يتكون من ثلاثة اقانيم و الجوهر الواحد بينه و بين الاقنومين الاخرين 

 ونفس الشيء للاقنومين الاخرين

لان هذا يفسر ان كل اقنوم هو الله و يشترك في الفعل فيما بينه و بين الاقانيم الثلاثة  
?
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

لان هذا يفسر ان كل اقنوم هو الله و يشترك في الفعل فيما بينه و بين  الاقانيم الثلاثة
اعني 
لان هذا يفسر ان كل اقنوم هو الله و يشترك في الفعل فيما بينه و بين  الاقنومين الاخرين


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (12 مايو 2010)

confusedman قال:


> اذن اذا قلنا ان الاب هو الله اذن فالاب يتكون من ثلاثة اقانيم و الجوهر الواحد بينه و بين الاقنومين الاخرين


 
عندك مشكلة بفهم اللاهوت
ممكن تذكرلي ايه الاقانيم الثلاثة اللي بيتكون منها الاب ؟؟؟
سلام


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

انا اعني اذا كان الاب هو الله فهو يتكون من اقنوم الابن و اقنوم الروح القدس و طبعا اقنومه و هم واحد في الجوهر


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

و كذلك الاقنومين الاخرين 
فانا لا اعدد الاقانيم هم ثلاثة اقانيم فقط و لكن اؤكد على ان كل اقنوم خاص بعمل و هم غير منفصلين و لهم جوهر واحد


----------



## الروح النارى (12 مايو 2010)

ConfusedMan قال:


> انا اعني اذا كان الاب هو الله فهو يتكون من اقنوم الابن و اقنوم الروح القدس و طبعا اقنومه و هم واحد في الجوهر


 

*أخى المحبوب ConfusedMan*

*ممكن أعرف لغتك الأصلية أيه*

*علشان حد يساعدك*

*لذا عذرا فى استمرارك  تكرار الأخطاء*


​


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

العربية طبعا....
ولكن انا محتاج شرح بسيط لهذه المسالة
اسف ان لم افهم جيدا ولكن هذا هو اساس الايمان و اريد ان افهم و ليس لي احد لاساله فانا اعيش في بلد اسلامي فقط
ارجوا ان تفهمني 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

طيب هو نبتدي من الاول احسن....
من بداية التثليث والتوحيد...
ما هو مفهومك عن التوحيد يا مان؟
اديني مثل عن حاجة تعتبر واحدة!!!!!!


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

مفهومي عن التوحيد هو مثلا نحن البشر لدينا طبيعة انسانية واحدة و مشتركة فيمابيننا فنحن مثلا ناكل و نشرب و نتعب و نجوع......


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

كويس اوى....
وهل البشر نوع واحد؟
يعني طبيعتي زى طبيعتك تمام؟؟؟؟


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

الطبيعة الانسانية نعم لكن في التصرفات و الاعمال و طريقة التفكير و عدة اشياء اخرى لا


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

عظيم يا رجل الله
وماذا عن الوحدة المطلقة؟
يعني حاجة كده بذاتها لوحدها....
تقدر تديني مثال....


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

الله اكيد ....


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

يعني الطبيعة الالهية اقصد


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

وهل الله ذات فقط؟


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

لا طبعا فهو موجود بذاته و ناطق بكلمته و حي بروحه


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

انا قصدت الطبيعة الالهية


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

تمام كده 
اذا الله مش ذات فقط 
يعني التثليث مرتبط بالتوحيد
مقدرش اتكلم عن تثليث بدون توحيد ولا توحيد بدون تثليث
كده انت وفرت علي الكلام عن مفهوم التوحيد
اللى عاوز اقوله ان مفيش حاجة بذاتها كده مجردة تعتبر حاجة واحدة ....
الخالق نفسه له روح وعقل وذات.....

هو فى الحقيقة فى انواع كتيرة للواحد
لو تحب نذكرها بالتفصيل مفيش مانع
لكن فى النهاية:
الناس قسمت الواحد اللى قائم على اشياء اكثر من واحد الى حاجتين
- واحد اتكون نتيجة اشياء اتجمعت مع بعض
- وواحد قائم على اشياء موجودة بوجود هذا الواحد....

النوع الاولانى ده زى لما تخلط حاجتبن مع بعض ملح وسكر مثلا
او زى ما تمزج الحبر بالماء فتلاقى الحبر ينتشر فى الماء فيتكون مادة بلون جديد
او تركب حاجتين فى بعض زى ماسورتين مثلا
وهكذا.....

انما النوع التانى ده:
زى الشمس وزى الاقانيم
شمس من غير نور مهياش شمس
شمس من غير حرارة متبقاش شمس
الله من غير اى اقنوم ميبقاش هو الله....حاشا طبعا
ولكن الاقانيم دى مش اجزاء طبعا فهي غير مفترقة
وانما الله يملئ الكل باقانيمه الثلاثة

فى حاجة فى الجزئية اللى فاتت دى عايز تستفسر عنها؟
او اى حاجة ليها علاقة بالجزئية اللى فاتت؟


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

confusedman قال:


> انا قصدت الطبيعة الالهية




ماشي الطبيعة دى صفات....
انما الذات نفسها؟؟؟؟
هل فى اى *ذات* مجردة؟
يعني متتكونش من اى حاجة تانية مثلا... ان جاز التعبير؟؟؟؟


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

الذات اللى هى كيان المادة
او وجودها الذاتي....
بيبقي ليها جسم... كتلة.... حجم.... كده


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

الي فهمته هو ان الله واحد وكامل و ليس مجزأ الى ثلاثة اقانيم و لكن هو واحد بثلاثة اقانيم غير منفصلة و غير ممتزجة 
صح ?
فقط استفسار صغير و اذا الاجابة موش في وقتها معليش نخليها 
احنا قلنا ان الله من غير اي اقنوم ميبقاش هو الله.... (حاشا)اذن ماذا نقصد بان كل اقنوم هو الله ? 
معليش اتحملني شوية في الحتة دي انا محتاج جدا افهمها


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك
الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم 
وكل اللى نقدر نقوله اننا ننفي التجزئة وننفي الامتزاج
زى علاقة الروح بالجسم منعرفش طبيعتها ايه بالظبط
ولا نعرف نحدد مكان الروح فى الجسم
انما نقدر ننفي ان الروح منفصلة عن الجسم والانسان حي وهكذا...
انت مية مية

كل اقنوم هو الله لانه واخد من الطبيعة الالهية
مش المقصود ان الاقنوم ده هو الله لوحده فقط ... لا طبعا
او ذات لوحده .... اطلاقا

زى ما بنقول ان فلان عقليته كبيرة...
بنقول برضو هذه العقلية الكبيرة او الفذة...
فبنعمم صفة على الكل 
لانه فى الاخر كله على بعضه حاجة واحدة لا تتجزأ....


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

تحب نتكلم على مفهوم الاقانيم وشواهد من الكتاب المقدس
ولا انت عارف الحاجات دى ونخش على طول فى طبيعة الاقانيم؟؟؟؟


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على التوضيح اخي 
فهمت اننا عندما نقول ان الاب هو الله لا نعني بذلك ان الاب هو الثلاثة  اقانيم و الجوهر الواحد او ان اقنوم الاب لوحده هو الله و لكن نعني انه هو  الله بحسب الطبيعة الالهية صح ?


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

تمام
ربنا يعطيك نعمة وقوة

اما حكاية الجوهر فمعناها انه قائم بذاته ولا يعتمد وجوده على اي شئ اخر
بعكس العرض اللى هو الحاجة التى تعتمد وجودها على وجود شئ اخر
زى ما اقولك انا فى عرضك يعنى انا اعتمد عليك....
انما الجوهر ذاته لا تعتمد على اي ذات اخري....
لذلك هو طبيع واحدة فى النهاية


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

هل الطبيعة الالهية هي الجوهر اخي ?


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

المقصود بالطبيعة الالهية:
الصفات الالهية: ازلي، ابدي، غير محدود، قدوس،عاقل.....

والمقصود بالجوهر الواحد يعني ان ذاته لا تعتمد وجودها على اى ذات اخري
او بمعنى اخر انه قائم بذاته 
يعني لو اى ذات اخرى (جماد مثلا - كواكب) انعدمت من الوجود هو بذاته سيظل موجود

تقدر تقول دى من دى
يعني هو ذات واحدة حية وعاقلة لا تعتمد على اي ذات اخري
لذلك له طبيعة واحدة


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

امين اخي 
الرب يباركك 
اذا قلنا الان ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هو الله نفهم انهم واحد في الجوهر الالهي و غير منفصلين او ممتزجين و ان كل اقنوم هو الله بحسب الطبيعة الالهية 
و ان الجوهر الالهي الواحد هو الذات الازلية التي لايعتمد وجودها على اي ذات اخرى صح?

فقط سؤال بسيط 
هل هذه الذات التي نتحدث عنها هي التي نعبر عنها بلفظة الاب ?


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

تمام يا رجل الله
الذات اللى بنتكلم عليها هى اقنوم الاب طبعا
لكن كلمة جوهر مش معناها كلمة ذات يعني...
لا دى وصف لكيفية وجود هذه الذات الالهية
جوهر الشئ يعني ان كيان الشئ ده قائم بذاته...
بعكس العرض


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

انت بتقصد اخي انوا نحن لانعني ان الجوهر هو اقنوم و لكن جوهر الاب يعبر عن ذات الاب يعني تقريبا نفس المعنى صح ?  يعني ليس الذات و لكن يعبر عن الذات


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

مظبوط يا مان


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

صدقني لا اعرف كيف اشكرك 
الرب يبارك حياتك و انا راح صليلك من من كل قلبي 
انت ساعدتني كاني اخوك و انا مستحيل انسى مساعدتك
لقد اثرت علي جدا هذه التساؤولات و لم استطع حتى الخروج من المنزل لاني احسست اني عاجز عن الفهم و كما تعرف ليس لي احد و مجتمع اسلامي مغلق و تفاهات ... و لكن اشكر الرب 
انا فرحان من اجل محبتك اخي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

ارجو من الادارة عدم حذف الردود لانه يمكن ان يكون هناك اخوة مسلمين و حتى مسيحيين محتاجين  التامل اكثر في هذه الجوانب الاهوتيه و يارب يفتح قلوب الكل


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

بالعكس انا اتعلمت منك حاجة جديدة النهاردة
ودرس عملي رائع استفيد منه كتير 
عن محبة الاخرين من غير استهزاء ولا ظن السوء
يمكن المعلومات مش هى كل حاجة لكن (اعظمهن المحبة) فعلا
والعابرين دول مكانتهم كبيرة اوى عند ربنا
اشكرك على هذه البركة


----------



## ConfusedMan (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا حبيبي 
ربنا يباركك و يقويك 
اكيد مفيش احلى من المحبة الصادقة 
الف شكر


----------



## MAJI (31 مايو 2010)

حوار رائع جدا ومفيد
انا شخصيا استفدت منه كثيرا
ولو انه صعب 
لان اللاهوت علم بذاته
ومبروك اخي confused man الخلاص
ولابأس لسوء الفهم الي حصل
فالمثل المصري يقول(الي ميعرفك يجهلك)
وايضا (اولاد الحرام مخلوش لاولاد الحلال حاجة)
وانت اخي peter88 ضربت مثلا لطولة البال والصبر
تحيتي لك ولكل الاخوة الذين ساهموا بالاجابة  
ولكم جزيل الحب والتقدير
والرب يبارككم


----------



## ConfusedMan (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الرد اخي الحبيب 
أشكر الرب على كل شيء 
صدقني اذا كان الانسان صادق ليعرف الحق و يفتح قلبه و يترك كل نفسه و امره للرب مستحيل ان يبقى حائر 
اشكر محبتك اخي 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## خالد سالمان (18 يونيو 2010)

*بالله عليكم انتم مرتحين للافلام اللى انتم بتحكوها دى .؟

متتفقوا على حاجه هما تلاته ولا واحد .؟

وكلهم لاهوت ولا فيهم ناسوت ؟

وطبيعتهم وحده ولا اتنين ولا تلاته ولا ايه . ؟

انا عايز جمله مفيده .

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*احترم نفسك و دين غيرك افلام ايه*

*لو انت جاهل مش ذنبنا يا تسئل يا تقري*

*انما تطلع جهلك علينا مش ذنبنا والله*​


----------



## ConfusedMan (18 يونيو 2010)

سلام الرب 
اول شيء دي مش طريقة انسان باحث عن الحق و يسال باحترام و ادب عن تساؤولات في عقيدتنا المسيحية 
ثانيا الرب يباركك لانك اديتنا بركة لان الرب قال " طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين" 
اما بالنسبة لتساؤولاتك الاجابات موجودة في الموضوع 
سلام


----------



## MAJI (18 يونيو 2010)

ياخالد سالمان لو كنت جاد في معرفة ما تسأل عنه مثل الاخ confusedman 
لتمعنت في الاجابات وركزت وحاولت فهمها مثلما فعل الاخ onfusedman 
لعرفت وفهمت مثله لانه كان مثلك واجتهد للمعرفة وتبارك بالمعرفة


----------

